# Surf fishing and Charters



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

I will be in Destin May 10th till the 17th. I am wondering what the surf fishing is like? Staying at Holiday Beach Resort II . I have a throw net to catch bait if it is possible from shore. What can you catch surf fishing and what is a good bait at this time of year. Also am thinking of going out on a party boat for some fishing need some help with charters. Thanks in advance


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Try Okaloosa Pier. That's the extent of my fishing knowledge for Destin.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

I much prefer the Swoop for a party boat trip, and as for surf fishing, the search feature will bring you no less than 40 threads on this subject. Some of the replys are fairly detailed and should give you all the information you need.


----------



## hoosierdaddy (Apr 6, 2007)

I went to the harbor behind aj's. I put my name on a list and they called me in the evening and had a 8 hr. trip set up with 5 other people. The boat was Backlash, great experience, caught live bait before heading out, a first, usually in the past we used cut bait, so that was nice. We limited out on snapper, caught keeper groupers, really got into the groupers after limiting out on snappers, crew was putting us on the fish for sure. Had some break-offs from BIG groupers, tough to keep them out of the caves. My better excperiences are with the smaller boats, less people the better. Depends on what you want, if you want a more productive day with fish to eat, go the small boat route, if fish aren't bitting somewhere, they'll move faster to a more productive spot. If you just want to go out on a boat ride, don't mind getting tangled and save some $, go the party boat route. Good luck


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

*Destin*

I make the trip down there about once a year, usu. to Okaloosa. 

I haven't had much luck in the surf besides the occasional pomp, whiting and bluefish during the day and 5-lb-plus catfish at night. Squid, shrimp (both cut and live), fishbites and Gulp baits all work well. 

You might be able to catch some bait on the bay (Choctawhatchee) side. I usually fish Okaloosa pier...from the pier you can't use a cast net but can catch shad and pinfish all day with a small freshwater rod and a sabiki rig or anything with small (#4 or #6) gold hooks. Catch from the pier varies each day but there's good variety. Have seen several sharks 3 feet and up taken on the pier as well, day and night. Decent sized reds are in the flats on the bay as well. I'm going to be there the 12th-14th...have fun and tight lines!


----------

